# MLS run at the SWGRS and Fairplex GRR!



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys and Gals, here's the official word from Bob Tooey about our getting together at the SWGRS and them letting us run our trains on the HUGE GRR;

"The Fairplex Garden Railroad volunteers, in conjunction with the Southwest Garden Railroad Show, extend a special invitation to the members of MLS to enjoy the Fairplex Garden Railroad on Saturday, June 5, 2010.

MLS members are invited to run their personal trains on the Fairplex Garden Railroad during the Show hours on June 5th (9AM-4PM) and to enjoy an exclusive MLS special night run that evening (5PM-8PM).

For more information and to schedule running of personal trains, contact Chris Walas."


I'll be starting a list of people that want to run on the layout so I can schedule times. You can contact me by PM. 
Bob says there are some picnic tables we can use and there is a pizza delivery place nearby as well as a BBQ place we can get food from, so it looks like we may just have the makings of a really GREAT day!

Please use this thread for any suggestions or thoughts on the day.

Chris


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome!! Thanks for heading this up Chris!!!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ain't nothing as good as a big MLS get together...and running trains...well, even better.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya Mike don't for get about the pizza also.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Man I wish we could come, I'd love to be able to run on a big layout.... 

PS Be sure to have someone watch Stan and JJ.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Chris and Bob Tooey for arranging this special run-a great opportunity!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris...is there a loop on the Fairplex GRR for live steam engines?


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa Mike, have you gone over as well???


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa Mike, have you gone over as well???I've been working on him...







I think Greg is a lost cause - no DCC dismals in live steam.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not yet, but working on it! 

ha ha... 

Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh _man!!_ Now _there's_ an almost irresistible incentive to come!! Okay, _somebody_ is going to HAVE to get video footage of this event!!!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think there's any live steam track at the Fairplex. I know they won't run live steam on any of the regular lines. I'll check to make sure. Bob's going to be there with his track, though, isn't he? Maybe we can get him set up near the FGRR? 
Chris


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I know there's still plenty of time, but the sooner we get people to commit (train runs, MLS pizza/whatever), the more I can make sure everything is the best it can be for all of us! This could be a momentous MLS Event! So if you think you'll be running or just joining in the MLS get together, please PM me. My schedule's a little hectic these days and any jump on this I can get will help. Thanks. 
Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will come and hang around and eat pizza with you guys but I don't think I am going to bring a train to run


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My son and I will be there with my Accucraft #346, AirWire and Phoenix sound. Probably a couple of AMS J&S coaches. The night run should be a heck of a lot of fun. Looks like marker lights will be needed as mandatory! Will this run be bi-directional? This could really be a kick! 

I sent you an e-mail this evening.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris...I'll be coming for the MLS get-together, no trains.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Good idea, Chris ! Unfortunately, I am in Hong Kong


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Cris, 
I am in. Sent you a PM. This just keeps getting better! Thanks for the heads up JJ! 
Best, Ted


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Didn't someone from TBTS use to have a BBQ at the Fairplex layout on Sat Night? No So this year?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg and Live Steam. Not in our time. Now Mike is a different story. Later RJD


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

While there is no running live steam on the FGRR, I have been assured that there will be a live steam track at the show. No further details yet on which track it will be; I'll keep you posted. 
There was a question on special parking last night in chat and the response from FGRR is that there will be no special parking for MLSers, just the usual event parking. 
Once we get closer, we can sort out the meal situation. 
I'm getting good responses, thanks guys. This does look like it's going to be a lot of fun! 
Any of you attending can do David a favor by letting manufacturers and dealers know that MLS (us, that is) will be at the SWGRR show. David wants to work with them to make this as great a show as it can be. 
Chris


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be bringing my Accucraft C19 RGS 41 with AirWire and Phoenix and 4 Pearl Harbor cars.








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

If any of the Utah crew is heading that way, I'd love to catch a ride.. (Shad, Bryan, Manfred, Ron.... anyone ??????).


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I will come and hang around and watch you run trains.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 08 Feb 2010 09:13 PM 
I will come and hang around and eat pizza with you guys but I don't think I am going to bring a train to run 

What!!!!! For those of us that can't get to Marty's...you need to do this. You need to run trains with us. So does Stan. We gotta see this. We'll even put up HD cameras all over the place to record the event and show it's not your fault. But I gotta tell ya...this place ain't like Marty's...it's got water hazards and such. Are ya up for the challenge?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Crocker on 08 Feb 2010 07:42 PM 
Whoa Mike, have you gone over as well??? 
I've had an Accucraft Michigan Cal Shay for years. And there's an unbuilt Ruby kit out there somewhere. The question was just a leading question for the live steamers. Bending over, with my back, to run a live steamer would NOT be my cuppa tea.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I would buy a simple walk around video of the layout. Most folks take photos of the popular spots. 
I also love the storage area. I am going to try to do that this year in the old shed behind the train shop. 
Problem with most garages is they are more square. train shops need to be long and thin, two car deep.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 09 Feb 2010 11:27 AM 
Posted By John J on 08 Feb 2010 09:13 PM 
I will come and hang around and eat pizza with you guys but I don't think I am going to bring a train to run 

What!!!!! For those of us that can't get to Marty's...you need to do this. You need to run trains with us. So does Stan. We gotta see this. We'll even put up HD cameras all over the place to record the event and show it's not your fault. But I gotta tell ya...this place ain't like Marty's...it's got water hazards and such. Are ya up for the challenge? 


One does not _typically_ "run their own trains" at the Fairplex. One simply puts their trains on the staging tracks and lets the designated "engineer" run them from the booth while you watch.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well now Mike you also may want to think going to Marty's It's a challenge for sure. Later RJD


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

*During the show we wil be parking in the public lot near the Sheraton as that back gate is cloosest to the show buildings normally used.*

Will that gate still be open during the MLS hours at the Fairplex GRR?[/b]


Jim & Becky [/b]


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
I've been told that the appropriate gates will remain open for the MLS crowd and that the situation will be monitored accordingly. There are a number of entities that have to be dealt with on much of this, as I'm sure you're aware. But please keep posting any and all concerns as we get closer to the day. I don't want to see anything fall through the cracks. 
Chris 

PS. As to the MLSers operating their own trains;

"We are making an exception for this special MLS day and evening. We will have one of our "qualified" control board operators there to supervise the MLS member on the control board. The same will be true for those wishing to run their trains on the Mountain line." 

So, yes, MLSers, you will definitely be able to run your own trains on the Fairplex layout! 

Chris


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 09 Feb 2010 03:00 PM 


.....One does not _typically_ "run their own trains" at the Fairplex. One simply puts their trains on the staging tracks and lets the designated "engineer" run them from the booth while you watch.


Thanks. I wasn't aware that at all...and it brings up some questions.


a. Does this mean the trains we bring to this must be set up for straight DC track power? 
b. Can you run a battery/RC train on the layout? Is there a frequency control station?

c. Are there any pre-qualifications to be able to be an "engineer" and run a train?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 09 Feb 2010 11:50 PM 
Thanks. I wasn't aware that at all...and it brings up some questions.


a. Does this mean the trains we bring to this must be set up for straight DC track power? 
b. Can you run a battery/RC train on the layout? Is there a frequency control station?

c. Are there any pre-qualifications to be able to be an "engineer" and run a train? 


I think I know the answers to these, but I'll get official word before I say anything. This is great, the more questions now, the better. 
Chris


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's your answers, Mike! 
a. Does this mean the trains we bring to this must be set up for straight DC track power? 
Battery power is also OK. 

b. Can you run a battery/RC train on the layout? 
Yes 
Is there a frequency control station? 
No 

c. Are there any pre-qualifications to be able to be an "engineer" and run a train? 
Not the way we have it planned. We will have a "qualified" member of the Fairplex crew with the MLS member and our person will show them what to do and answer any questions.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
If you are battery and R/C will you be able to walk around and follow (on the hardscape areas) your train?

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's your answer, Tommy; 
"They will be able to walk around using the side walks and roadway along the front. They will not be able to walk on any of the hardscape or scenes -- nor on the Mountain itself. If they have problems with their consists -- we will address the problems individually." 
Chris


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. Looking forward to June.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Chris 
What is the minimum radius on the mainline at FGRR? 
Also is it mainly flat or are the grades? 
thanks 
matt


----------



## John Wagner (Jan 29, 2008)

This is going to be a great opportunity for the group to enjoy the layout. Here is the official web site with photo's and info on the layout.

http://www.fgrr.org/

The layout has three main line runs. They are known as the Yellow, Orange and Blue lines. The Orange and Yellow lines parallel each other around the layout on level double track. The Blue is a double looping line that covers most of the layout with grades. Two trains can be run on the Orange with a automated system to keep the trains spaced safely apart. We run two trains of the same length on the Blue all the time. Keeps us on our toes if one is a little faster as every 10 laps we need to do a run by. Running the layout is not much different than any other standard DC layout with block's. The board has indicator lights letting us know where the trains are and all switches are air thrown across the layout. All big #6's everywhere now and the yard is easy to get trains in and out now.

The Mountain line is separate from the other loops and has its own controls. We run our 1:20 K27's and cars with out clearance issues. Its a folded loop with a easy grade around one end hill past the mines. Its a great place to run your steam loco's. 

Here is a short video of the U50 pulling a 45 car coal train by herself up the steepest grade at the far corner of the layout. In the upper left corner you can see it as the head end drops down as the caboose passes. Such a great place to run trains.



Enjoy the time at the layout!

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The two reasons I drive down south every June is (1) to see my friends and socialize, and (2) to run my steam locomotives. The split in shows this year has caused some heartburn in the latter area. 

I'm told there will be a live steam track at SWGRS. I've also been told it won't be Bob Starr's track. Whose track will it be and how big is it? How long will it be set up and how many days will we have to run?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Dan Hoag with Eaglewings Ironcraft and with the cooperation with Mark Johnson is adding to his live steam track. It will have 16 ft and 15ft diameter curves. I don't know the exact dimensions yet but it should be big enough for most live steam locomotives if not all. It will be set up at least Saturday and Sunday. If the demand is there maybe we can get it set up sometime for running on Friday. 

As everyone should know by now, I do this for the fun, not the money. I also want this show to be an "event" not just a train show. 

David


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David. As I drive down from the Bay Area (6-1/2 hours each way), doing so for just Saturday and part of Sunday would hardly be worth it. Many of my friends aren't going to show up until Saturday morning. For the last several years I've driven down Wednesday, spent the night, and was there to help set up the track Thursday morning or early afternoon. We'd be running by mid-afternoon on Thursday, all day Friday and Saturday, and part of Sunday when I'd usually leave around two in the afternoon for the drive back. Flying down isn't an option if I want to bring any steam locomotives to run, so you can hopefully see my dilemma.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I wonder what else we can do to make this more fun. Any ideas? 
Last fall the steam track was indoors at the show. I don't get the hall until Friday. We probably could check on having it outside by the Garden Railroad for running extra days if people are interested. 
I would have to check on that. 

David


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By gscaleisfun on 30 Mar 2010 10:29 AM 
I wonder what else we can do to make this more fun. Any ideas? 




We are hosting an open house on Sunday, June 6 from noon - 5:00 PM. I've also arranged for Dave Sheegog of the Castle Peak & Thunder (featured in last December's Garden Railways Magazine) to host open house the same day. His runs from 1:00 - 4:00 PM. We are about 9 miles apart by surface streets and about 45 minutes SE of the Pomona Fairplex and 45 minutes SW of the Ontario Convention Center so plan your timing accordingly.

We would also be open to hosting an MLS event on Saturday and let people run their trains, if the desire is there. We have about 600 feet of track with a minimum 8-foot diameter. We will accomodate track power, battery power, and live steam.

http://www.tortoiseandlizardbash.com/


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave, Stan Cedarleaf and myself set up this past weekend a 16.5 x 46.5. 
I got Dan making another 24' for sidings so we could make it close to a 70' long. 
This will be the event to be at. A lot of Fun.

http://www.swgrs.com/modx-1.0.0-rc1/
http://www.swgrs.com/modx-1.0.0-rc1/


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark - any idea exactly when you'll be setting up at SWGRS? Thursday? Friday? How soon can we be running? I need to schedule my trip and I want to know when to get there.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I plan on going and will bring a train. Will the layout clearances support a 1:20 K-27? 
Battery Power and Airwire/QSI 

Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight........ I think the set up time will be around 10 Friday morning. Should take less than 2 hours with 6-8 helping. The layout is quite easy to setup will be nice and level. Most of the track is on the layout and the rest will go on nicely..


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

It's strong made of steel channel. Will handle the heavies with clearance. Dwight you can be running by Noon on Friday.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark; I'll be available to help with the setup on Friday June 4, if needed.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 09 Feb 2010 11:30 AM 
I've had an Accucraft Michigan Cal Shay for years. And there's an unbuilt Ruby kit out there somewhere. The question was just a leading question for the live steamers. Bending over, with my back, to run a live steamer would NOT be my cuppa tea. Mike......... The live steam track is raised to a very comfortable working level. There'll be plenty of help to get you started to learn how burn your fingers...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan...I've been burning my fingers for years. I just gotta get my stuff in one sock again.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Clothes pins will be provided for your nose if you cant stand the smell of burnt fingers


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

We well take all the help we can get. The faster it is up the better.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK its getting close to one month before the SWGRS, maybe I misssed something but has there any kind of MLS display booth discussed for us at this years show, or are we all just gonna be standing around the Door Hollow like last years show??? 

Just wondering....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you gota make it happen. Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread has been hijacked for the past month and a half. NOTE the title of this thread. This thread was started by Chris Walas was only supposed to deal with the run on the Fairplex layout. Maybe any information regarding a booth for MLS, should be in another thread. Just an observance on my part for whatever its worth.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just tryin to keep the clutter down ya'know, one all-purpose-multi-purpose thread. I'll start yet another thread and re-ask the question again.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Vic. Just thought that either thread would get "lost in the weeds". The live steam track was mentioned earlier here also.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey What's wrong with getting lost in the WEEDS







My train always get's lost in the weeds.







Right now that is the only ground cover I got


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Just tryin' t keep focused JJ. Old age and all that.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

MLS can have a booth . Just contact me and I can arrange it. I'm open to any and all ideas 

David


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If there is to be a booth, I can e-mail fliers for the _Tortoise and Lizard Bash_ and _Castle Peak and Thunder_ open houses to be held on Sunday. We could include directions from the show.

Also, if MLS is looking for "things to do", we would be happy to host an afternoon/evening where people could run their trains. We are about 45 minutes south of the Pomona Fairplex.

BTW, there was a big landslide the other day and the ramp from the I-10 to the 57 Freeway is closed, and will be for the next 6(?) weeks. This is right where the Fairplex exits and really has traffic snarled through this area.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone, 
I'm just pulling together a final list of MLSers and train runners that I need to get to the FGRR guys at the end of the week. If you want to be involved, please check this thread ASAP; 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/115682/afv/topic/Default.aspx 
Chris


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Putting together a run list now. But I forgot to ask everyone if they prefer the main lines or mountain lines. 
Here's some info from Rick Bremer of the FGRR, who will be helping us/you; 

"MLS will have access to the 2 main lines and possibly a third. The mountain is another, separate line which MLS will have access to also. The mountain is operated by a remote control and is separate from the Cab mainlines. The minimum radius is ABOUT 6 feet. We run our K-26 Bachman engines with no problems and clearance is not an issue. The only height restrictions would be on an LGB type engine with a 'beartrap' smokestack. Accucraft engines may have a problem with the Mountain turnouts. As far as the mainline, we have run some Accucraft engines, but we would do a trail run for a new engine. If you are scheduling the MLS members, I would suggest organizing operational slots of MAINLINE 1, MAINLINE 2 and MOUNTAIN. I would allow each person 2 hours maximum." 

Rick has also stepped in to help us get food. In chat and a couple of emails, it seems that with the size of the MLS gathering, that pizza is the best option. Rick again; 

"There is a local Pizza Hut that will give us large, one-item pizzas for $7 and an order of wings for $25 for 44 wings. You decide on the quantity and toppings and I'll call it in and pick it up. It's best to order one day in advance." 

Please let me know if you have a specific preference as to main/mountain line to run on. 
Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

Thomas and I will be running our Accucraft C19 #346. I don't believe we would want to run on the mountain line. Mainline 1 and 2 should not be a problem for this engine except for tunnel portal height clearance or other low overhead clearance, because it is a 1/20.3. 

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 26 May 2010 11:05 AM 

Please let me know if you have a specific preference as to main/mountain line to run on. 
Chris Hi Chris....

I'll have the Prescott Short Line 2-2-0 locomotive and 8 inch passenger car, the 2 axle Track Inspection truck and the 4 unit FABBA. I contacted Bob Toohey about pulling the FGRR rolling stock and he said they're good with that. The 2-2-0 and the Track Inspection truck can run on the mountain line with the FABBA running on the mains. I can run afternoon and evening.

Pizza and wings is good...


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Gary, duly noted. I doubt that there would be any clearance issues on the main lines for any commercially produced locos. 
C


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I will be bringing a Bachmann K-27 with about 20 freight cars, a mixture of Bachmann and AMS. I have no preference of which lines to run on as long as the clearances are OK. I am battery and Air-wire controlled.

Thanks 
Paul Deis


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
Bringing an Accucraft C19. Don't want no problems with switches, so mainline sounds good to me. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, 
I have the Dash 9 UP that is set up with phx sound, Train Engineer REVOLUTION and Battery we can run.

You give the classes on how to use it...... 

We could even let JJ run it.....







[/b]


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 26 May 2010 07:37 PM 


We could even let JJ run it..... [/b]
Yes, he certainly could. It's easy enough.....










I'm bringin' the FABBA with the new 15 amp trackside receiver controlling all 4 locomotives and the Sierra sound module from the battery car.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

mainline please 
im bringing an accucraft daylight and 10 accucraft daylight cars 
matt


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cabforward on 26 May 2010 08:17 PM 
mainline please 
im bringing an accucraft daylight and 10 accucraft daylight cars 
matt 
OOOOOOHHhh! Please take photos you guys. I really wish I could be there to see this stuff running on the big layout!
Chris


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By cabforward on 26 May 2010 08:17 PM 
mainline please 
im bringing an accucraft daylight and 10 accucraft daylight cars 
matt 


Do you know what time you will be running, Matt? I have an Accucraft Daylight (two actually) but I don't have any Daylight cars.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

George 
I have two as well one steam and one electric 
Im not sure what time I am running. 
Are you bringing your loco 
Matt


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By cabforward on 26 May 2010 11:27 PM 
George 
I have two as well one steam and one electric 
Im not sure what time I am running. 
Are you bringing your loco 
Matt 
Matt, same here. I have one alcohol Daylight and one sparkie.

I'm flying in so I won't have any locos with me. I'm staying at the Marriott (by the Convention Center and BTS). I guess I will have to book a rental car to get over to the SWGRS Saturday afternoon/evening and part of Sunday. It's too bad that there isn't a shuttle service between the BTS and the SWGRS that runs every hour or two.







I checked on bus service, but that only comes within about a mile or two of the SWGS and I don't think that I want to walk it at night. 

I'll get there somehow and see you then!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 
Sorry for the delay on this, but it's close now. I managed to lose a document w/some info, unfortunately. I need to contact Ted (chaingun) and Rex Ammerman. If anyone has their emails, please PM me ASAP. Thanks. 
Chris


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the run list as of today. I haven't gotten confirmation from Rex Ammerman on his participation. Rex, if you see this, please PM me if you're OK with this. Haven't found a map of Fairplex that clearly shows the Gates yet, but should have one in the next day or two. 

MLS roster for the FGRR train run. 

Schedule;Â  
10AM until 5PMÂ -- set up will begin at 8:30AM 
Â  
Open to the SWGRS attendees with self-guided inside tours available. 
Members of the MyLargeScale train club will have first option to run their personal trains. 
Â  
6PM to 8:30PMÂ  --Â Private party for MLS members and their guests ONLY 

RUN LIST: 

MAINLINE #1 

DAY RUN 
10:00- 11:45. Stan Cedarleaf - Â FABBA w/ FGR stock. 
11:45- 1:30. Gary Armistead -Accucraft #346, or two J&S coach, maybe two. #306 with the Chili Line bay windows and #280 coach. AirWire battery and Phoenix sound. 
1:30-3:15 Rex Ammerman- 
3:15-5:00 Paul Deis -1:20.3 freight train. 

EVENING RUN 
6:00- 7:15 Gary Armistead 
7:15- 8:30 Dave Crocker 


MAINLINE #2 

DAY RUN 
10:00- 11:45. Matt Abreu- Daylight train 
11:45- 1:30. Tommy Meija - Accucraft C19 RGS 41 with battery, AirWire, PhoenixÂ and 4 Pearl Harbor cars. 
1:30-3:15 Vic Smith- a kitbash Price 16 wheeler (4 motor blocks) w/cars. 

EVENING RUN 
6:00- 7:15 Rex Ammerman 
7:15- 8:30 Bob Baxter- NPC #21 and miners cabins 


MOUNTAIN LINE 

DAY RUN 
10:00- 12:00 Dean Whipple â€" Shay or Climax and logging consist. 
12:00- 4:00 Stan Cedarleaf - Â 2-2-0 and the Track Inspection truck 

EVENING RUN 
Stan Cedarleaf 




Those bringing trains to run on the Garden Railroad should try to have the trains at the Railroad by 9:30AM on Saturday, June 5th. 
Entry will be via Gate 1 and security will have a note to let them drive in to drop them off. After dropping off their trains, they will need to return to the parking area outside of Gate 1 known as the Administration Parking Lot.Â  Once the Southwest Garden RR Show closes, as well as after the MLS party, they will be allowed to drive back in to pick up their trains. 

The only gate to come into the Garden Railroad once the show closes will be Gate 1.Â  If you do not have a car, or are unable to ride with someone who does, it's a short walk from the Hotel entrance to Gate 1 toÂ the west.Â  You can go through the Auto Museum parking lot. 

Doing a final count on the MLS gathering for the pizza order. This order will need to go in on Friday to guarantee delivery Saturday, I'm told. Someone will need to step forward to be the money collector during the show Saturday and co-ordinate with Rick Bremer, who's going out of his way to help us. I'm also supposing that the MLSers will be inviting and treating both Bob Tooey and Rick for pizza as thanks for their relentless efforts to make this fun for MLSers! 
Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris or anyone familiar with the Fairplex layout, 

What denotes Mainline #1 and #2? Just curious.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

STAN !!!! I thought that 15 amp was TOP secret???? Man I wish I could fly out there just for the MLS runs. That large layout only has 2 mains and a moutain line?? I thought they could run 6 to 10 trains?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty........ It is "top secret"... It will be there in "Stealth" mode.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 30 May 2010 11:22 AM 
Doing a final count on the MLS gathering for the pizza order. This order will need to go in on Friday to guarantee delivery Saturday, I'm told. Someone will need to step forward to be the money collector during the show Saturday and co-ordinate with Rick Bremer, who's going out of his way to help us. I'm also supposing that the MLSers will be inviting and treating both Bob Tooey and Rick for pizza as thanks for their relentless efforts to make this fun for MLSers! 
Chris 






Chris, I can sure help with the money and pizza order. I can figure the cost per person so we can get the food ordered and delivered at a particular time. That can be worked out Probalbly need some assitance with collection and noting who's paid, etc.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 31 May 2010 09:08 AM 
Posted By cjwalas on 30 May 2010 11:22 AM 
Doing a final count on the MLS gathering for the pizza order. This order will need to go in on Friday to guarantee delivery Saturday, I'm told. Someone will need to step forward to be the money collector during the show Saturday and co-ordinate with Rick Bremer, who's going out of his way to help us. I'm also supposing that the MLSers will be inviting and treating both Bob Tooey and Rick for pizza as thanks for their relentless efforts to make this fun for MLSers! 
Chris 






Chris, I can sure help with the money and pizza order. I can figure the cost per person so we can get the food ordered and delivered at a particular time. That can be worked out Probalbly need some assitance with collection and noting who's paid, etc. 


I can make sure Nunzio and Gweetoe will be there....They know how to collect money


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Fairplex has three main lines, the mountain line and a number of other lines as well. I think they can run six to ten trains... easily. 
Chris


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Slight change on the this update for the run;

MLS roster for the FGRR train run. 

Schedule; 
10AM until 5PM -- set up will begin at 8:30AM

Open to the SWGRS attendees with self-guided inside tours available.
Members of the MyLargeScale train club will have first option to run their personal trains.

6PM to 8:30PM -- Private party for MLS members and their guests ONLY

MAINLINE #1

DAY RUN
10:00- 11:45. Stan Cedarleaf - FABBA w/ FGR stock.
11:45- 1:30. Gary Armistead -Accucraft #346, or two J&S coach, maybe two. #306 with the Chili Line bay windows and #280 coach. AirWire battery and Phoenix sound.
1:30-3:15 Rex Ammerman-
3:15-5:00 Paul Deis -1:20.3 freight train. 

EVENING RUN 
6:00- 7:15 Dave Crocker 
7:15- 8:30 Matt Abreu

MAINLINE #2

DAY RUN
10:00- 11:45. Matt Abreu- Daylight train
11:45- 1:30. Tommy Meija - Accucraft C19 RGS 41 with battery, AirWire, Phoenix and 4 Pearl Harbor cars.
1:30-3:15 Vic Smith- a kitbash Price 16 wheeler (4 motor blocks) w/cars. 

EVENING RUN
6:00- 7:15 Rex Ammerman
7:15- 8:30 Bob Baxter- NPC #21 and miners cabins


MOUNTAIN LINE

DAY RUN
10:00- 12:00 Dean Whipple – Shay or Climax and logging consist.
12:00- 4:00 Stan Cedarleaf - 2-2-0 and the Track Inspection truck

EVENING RUN
Stan Cedarleaf


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

To All,
I have been waiting for months to come to this show. I thought nothing would stop me from being there. All my trains have been packed and waiting. But due to recent medical problems, I mite not be able to go. I will know for sure tomorrow after my appointment with the doctor. I was trying to wait until I found out for sure, cause I still mite be able to go, but after eight e-mails and three phone calls from friends asking when I will be there, I thougt I better say something first. All[/b] *I *[/i]*have to do is get the ok from the doctor tomorrow and I am on my way. I will post my answer tomorrow night. To the friends that have been asking, it is not life threating, but enough to keep me from going if not cleared to go. I won't go into it alot, but I may have to have a little surgery. I am keeping my fingers crossed, for the trip, but not too confident, and I am very depressed about it. Thanks To All, Rex*[/i]


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear it, Rex. I know how disappointing it is not to be able to go! 
I hope you can attend, and if not, that your surgery is quite and easy and you're back for the fall SWGRS. 
Chris


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Chris, 
I have been holding off on deciding as my employment situation has not improved but I guess I need to decide! Put us down as being there. I'll probably bring a train to see about running it on the live steam track and/or on the mountain line. Don't worry, I know I have to bring a different engine for the layout! 

Sorry you can't make it! Do you want me to bring the "Corner" stuff I have and give it to John? 

Steve


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

As you're aware, Chris has done most of the hard up front work getting the MLS Run and Party put together and you're aware that his work schedule has gone crazy and he won't be able to make the show. (nor will Shad and Melony)









Chris has recruited John Corrandini and me to do what Chris would have been able to do by himself. Now it takes two. He's also put the running schedule together and that's pretty well how things should go. There's a lot of great trains to run and it should be an exciting day. 

Our party starts at 6 that evening with the pizza and wings from Pizza hut. I had a chance to talk with Rick Bremer about the pizza and he will order them on Friday and have them to to party before 6. That verifies Chris' earlier post...

"There is a local Pizza Hut that will give us large, one-item pizzas for $7 and an order of wings for $25 for 44 wings. You decide on the quantity and toppings and I'll call it in and pick it up. It's best to order one day in advance." 

Rick feels that *$5 per person* would be fine so that's what we'll go with. Please see John Corridini with your *$5 for each person* along with your name so we can match it with the "roster". 

Please have exact change....[/b]








As JJ has posted... It's just 2 days and a wake up to the show setup.....


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 31 May 2010 08:20 PM 
To All,
I have been waiting for months to come to this show. I thought nothing would stop me from being there. All my trains have been packed and waiting. But due to recent medical problems, I mite not be able to go. I will know for sure tomorrow after my appointment with the doctor. I was trying to wait until I found out for sure, cause I still mite be able to go, but after eight e-mails and three phone calls from friends asking when I will be there, I thougt I better say something first. All[/b] *I *[/i]*have to do is get the ok from the doctor tomorrow and I am on my way. I will post my answer tomorrow night. To the friends that have been asking, it is not life threating, but enough to keep me from going if not cleared to go. I won't go into it alot, but I may have to have a little surgery. I am keeping my fingers crossed, for the trip, but not too confident, and I am very depressed about it. Thanks To All, Rex* 



Well, the virdict is in. No travel for 2weeks. So I guess I will have to wait until fall to make it. I am very disappointed.[/b] 
[/i]


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pcentral on 01 Jun 2010 12:23 AM 

Sorry you can't make it! Do you want me to bring the "Corner" stuff I have and give it to John? 

Steve 
Sorry I'm going to miss seeing you, Steve. Drat! Yes, please give the stuff to John for me and thanks!
Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Rex. We'll see you at Marty's..


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of us that can't get there because of distance , scheduling or spouses (let's not go there right now but you know what I mean!) and _especially_ for those of us that had planned to go, were getting ready to go and then had to cancel(!!!), please, please, _please _take lots of pictures and give us one of those reports where we can feel like we were there too! _(Please???)_


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the schedule Chris, Maybe I better start packing it all up! LOL


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys....... this is kind of an unusual request. Many of us use a "handle" for our MLS sign in rather than our "real" names. Also, many times the personal profile doesn't contain this information either. 

We know alot of our MLS folks personally but not everyone. 

When requesting to be on the signup sheet for the party, could you include your MLS "handle" and your "real name".









Please use my email address... [email protected] It's faster than the IM's...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are not going Rex hope you will make it to the KCMO show. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

well..... the time for notification is just about over. I'll be heading for the SWGRS at 7 Thursday morning and will be off line until Friday sometime. I'm off line now... headed for bed...









John Corradini will be on line until noon on Thursday then he heads for the show with the printed list. Send messages to him as of now...









We'll see you at the show









It's going to be a grand time...


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, for the first time since I joined MLS (I don't know how many years ago) we will not be there. Unless some sort of miracle happens we just can't afford to go this weekend. It boils down to choosing this show over a once in a lifetime event at the end of this month at the Santa Margarita Ranch and I'm sorry but we're not missing the other show! 

I'll post about it later in the general forum but it involves real 3' narrow gauge and some of the rarest old engines and tractors in the world! 

I even finished a new scratchbuilt tank car for the show! I would post pictures but our camera is missing and quite possibly lost. This is another of the all too often bad days! 


Steve


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan just called. He is on his way down to my house. Then we will leave for the SWGRRS 
We are going to stop at the Liveing Desert to see if they have done much with the layout


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi All! 

Just a quick reminder to the travelers- The weather report for Pomona is 89 and partly cloudy on Saturday and 90+ and sunny for Sunday. Bring your sun screen and wide brim hats! 

See you there!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gonna be a tad quiet around here for the weekend it seems.... 
Enjoy your cool weather over there, heading toward triple digits this weekend! 

John


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

The reservation office for the MLS SWGRS shin ding is now closed.
I am now leaving for the fun time.
See you there.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know Don Tentler? He has a few things for sale that I am interested in but I know nothing about him.

"I used to belong to Upland Garden Railroad Society and a volunter at the Fairplex Garden Railroad"

Replies can be sent via private email to jfmccolgan*@*hotmail.com (without the asterisks) or just click on Send Message).

Thanks,

Jerry


----------

